
Why investors need data - shellify
https://medium.com/@lambrianidesg/why-investors-need-startup-data-8ee9495b35e6#.ml4blrv2d
======
kwikiel
Seems like this piece of content is overloaded with SEO phrase "traction"
which is making it harder to read.

